# Profs Leaving USC for NYU!?!



## duders (Apr 27, 2007)

NYU's grad program is hiring a tenure-track writing professor.

The former head of USC's sreenwriting program (DAVID HOWARD), and the current head of their screenwriting program (Howard Rodman) are both finalists for the position.

Rumours are that the new Dean over at USC is at odds with some faculty. Looks to be true, if some of their top faculty are wanting to leave.

Can any USC people confirm this?


----------



## sa (Apr 27, 2007)

Hi, do you know if they are hiring for NYC or Singapore?


----------



## duders (Apr 28, 2007)

This position is for NYC. The faculty from NYC that is going over there is Jennifer Ruff and Michael Burke (both good teachers). Jay Anania is going, but only for 6 weeks. I reckon more will be going on short stints.


----------



## sa (Apr 29, 2007)

Jay told me that he is going to be teaching in both places, so maybe half the year? It's sad though, I think he is a really good teacher and I may be in the NYC program.


----------



## duders (Apr 29, 2007)

> Originally posted by sa:
> Jay told me that he is going to be teaching in both places, so maybe half the year? It's sad though, I think he is a really good teacher and I may be in the NYC program.



We asked him straight up last week, and he said that he's only going for 6 weeks. He's got a wife and kids, so I doubt he'd be gone for more than that.


----------

